# Advice on Starting an Online Business in Italy



## cgswain

Hello,

I am an U.S. citizen and would like to start an online business while I am living here in Italy. I am here on a student visa which allows me to work only "20 hours" a week, which I already do. 

I am looking at creating a product and will be selling it online. However, since my target customers are Italians I do not want to manufacturer/distribute the product in the U.S. only to pay shipping fees to Italy as that will be extremely expensive. 

I would like to use an Italian distribution house to deliver the product; however, can anyone give me legal advice on how this is possible? Will I need to apply for a Italian Work Visa? Or, since it's an Internet based company only, I can use whatever distribution house I want? What are the general rules of starting an online business etc.? 

Thank you in advance for your advise.


----------

